# [2018] Enrollment of Weeks in Destination Club at no cost



## JWWS (Mar 31, 2018)

So on the MVC Owners site, there is a page that states that eligible weeks may be enrolled in the DC program at no cost after taking a 45 online webinar program.  I own a Legacy Gold week at the Ocean Club in Aruba.  I have resisted enrolling in the DC program for many reasons - the cost, the uncertainty, the undervaluing of the Aruba properties in the DC program, the complicated nature of the program, etc. But this appears to be a no-brainer to me.  Is there a downside to enrolling weeks in the program for free?


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2018)

The only reason for not enrolling weeks into the program is when you always use your week and have no need for exchanges, lockoff or banking etc.  The annual club dues pay for a free II account, free Marriott-Marriott II exchanges, free lockoff fees, no fees to convert to Marriott Rewards points.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 31, 2018)

JWWS said:


> So on the MVC Owners site, there is a page that states that eligible weeks may be enrolled in the DC program at no cost after taking a 45 online webinar program.  I own a Legacy Gold week at the Ocean Club in Aruba.  I have resisted enrolling in the DC program for many reasons - the cost, the uncertainty, the undervaluing of the Aruba properties in the DC program, the complicated nature of the program, etc. But this appears to be a no-brainer to me.  Is there a downside to enrolling weeks in the program for free?



Can you post a link, I do not see it.


----------



## JWWS (Mar 31, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Can you post a link, I do not see it.


Just log into the MVC site and it comes up.


----------



## StevenTing (Mar 31, 2018)

Even if you always use your week, it’s still worth enrolling if it’s free.  This allows you to rent points from other DP owners.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 31, 2018)

Just hoping someday Marriott will allow resale weeks not purchased via Marriott to convert to DC points...  Always good to keep dreaming.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2018)

Stupid as it sounds and it is,  we bought additional points/hybrid combo to get immediate Marriott Rewards platinum status.  We also see MF as part of our annual budget for travel, for both timeshare use, Marriott Rewards points conversion to travel package (fly business class for "free"), and possibly land tours through Colette.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 31, 2018)

JWWS said:


> Just log into the MVC site and it comes up.



Does not come up for me, can someone post a link? Want to read it, etc.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Does not come up for me, can someone post a link? Want to read it, etc.


Do you own legacy week(s) that are not enrolled?  It may only pop up for owners with eligible week(s).


----------



## bazzap (Apr 1, 2018)

The only link I see for enrolment when I sign in to my owner account is this standard one
https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/enroll
I guess that is because all my eligible weeks are already enrolled and my remaining weeks are post cut off dates and ineligible.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 1, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> Even if you always use your week, it’s still worth enrolling if it’s free.  This allows you to rent points from other DP owners.


Though they will have to pay a $185 or so membership fee every year for a week they do not exchange.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2018)

frank808 said:


> Though they will have to pay a $185 or so membership fee every year for a week they do not exchange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


Correct. This can be a downside. If someone always uses their home resort, or if they only exchange once every couple of years, the annual DC fee could be considerably more than the fees they are paying currently. So it doesn't always make sense to enroll, even if it is free.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 1, 2018)

Being able to rent DC points is a really nice benefit of being a DC owner. So much easier to rent (both from someone or to someone ) than renting a week at a resort


----------



## SeaDoc (Apr 1, 2018)

Getting in for free is a no-brainer - all the nickle and dime fees go away, lock-off, MRP conversions, guest certificate fees, and of course the $90.00 annual Interval International is included in the Club Dues.  Also, you have the option, if ever you want to use it, the destination points your week is worth... Can you show us the website that indicates it is free enrollment?  Since many of us have enrolled already, we can't see that site, but if you could share it by copying and pasting, it would be great to know.  Thanks much...


----------



## turkel (Apr 1, 2018)

This is a special they have been running for a while. I did the webinar as did several other tuggers a few months ago.
Unfortunately since I already enrolled the page is gone. If you have a resale purchased prior to 2010 it was free. Which was a savings of $1595.00 for me since Marriott wanted to punish resale buyers. If you bought directly from Marriott the fee was $595.00. I know since my mother bought from Marriott she still hasn't enrolled. Showed her the website told her it was a piece of cake.....crickets......

My owners page now clearly says the week is enrolled while my post 2010 does not. Interestingly my II account also indicates I have an enrolled week under my membership even though no separate account is showing since I believe my first D.C. Fee is in December,


----------



## turkel (Apr 1, 2018)

A prior thread started on Jan 31 st titled Invitation to join the destination program also did not have a link to the page at Marriott

*Invitation to join the destination program*
Discussion in 'Marriott Vacation Club' started by dfeetham, Jan 31, 2018.


----------



## turkel (Apr 1, 2018)

*BINGO......mom's account!......*

*Learn Why Complimentary Enrollment is a Can't Miss Opportunity*
United States residents are invited to join us to learn about the amazing benefits to be had as a member of the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Exchange Program. Attend a 45-minute webinar presentation from the convenience of your home. If you choose to enroll your eligible week(s) into the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program, you will receive complimentary enrollment of your eligible weeks at the completion of the webinar. 

A variety of learning options are available. Live webinars provide attendees the opportunity to ask questions to the presenter and hear questions from other Owners. However, if these don't fit into your schedule, a pre-recorded option is available on demand. If you are a resident of the United States and would like to proceed, just click on one of the offered dates and times listed to register: 





*Live Webinar*
_Friday April 6, 2018
1 p.m. Eastern Daylight Time_




*Live Webinar*
_Tuesday, April 17, 2018
5 p.m. Eastern Daylight Time_




*Pre-Recorded Webinar*
_On Demand
_




Don't miss this opportunity to learn why so many Marriott Vacation Club® Owners have already enrolled in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program, expanding their vacation experiences to include cruises and tours, golf packages, vacation homes and adventure travel.

*_This offer is only valid for residents of the United States of America_


----------



## Trudyt623 (Apr 1, 2018)

_"If you choose to enroll your *eligible week(s)* into the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program, you will receive complimentary enrollment of your eligible weeks at the completion of the webinar."_
_
Does this mean non-marriott resales also?

Trudy _


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 1, 2018)

Trudyt623 said:


> _"If you choose to enroll your *eligible week(s)* into the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program, you will receive complimentary enrollment of your eligible weeks at the completion of the webinar."
> 
> Does this mean non-marriott resales also?
> 
> Trudy _


Eligible week(s) is to mean that any week bought prior to June 2010, regardless of "external" or "internal" purchase.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Apr 1, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Eligible week(s) is to mean that any week bought prior to June 2010, regardless of "external" or "internal" purchase.



Thank you, that unfortunately disqualifies my 2 weeks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 1, 2018)

Non US properties may have different cut off dates (later than June 2010).


----------



## bazzap (Apr 1, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Non US properties may have different cut off dates (later than June 2010).


Correct, European resorts June 2012 and Phuket August 2016.


----------



## j.d. (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter
We enrolled 2 prior weeks (bought before June 2010) for free in Oct. 2017. Our start year is 2019!
Number listed for assistance 1-800-845-4226. Or Vacation Ownership Advisor Team 1-888-682-4862!


Good Luck


----------



## BreakingAway (Apr 1, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Correct. This can be a downside. If someone always uses their home resort, or if they only exchange once every couple of years, the annual DC fee could be considerably more than the fees they are paying currently. So it doesn't always make sense to enroll, even if it is free.


I agree that enrolling in Marriott Destination Club for free is not always a good deal. For some, DC points work really well, especially for those who are paying Interval dues. If I used DC points for my own resort, I would not have enough DC points for the same week. I think some people on this board label this difference as “the Marriott DC skim.” I have two eligible weeks abd three that are not. The only reason I would enroll in the DC points program would be to go in the off season when the DC points would buy more weeks. Also, I do not belong to Interval. I rent out weeks  that I cannot use each year and use the proceeds to go to other Marriott Resirts. For our personal situation at the present time, I consider DC dues an additional annual cost. Our circumstances will change in time and we will change if DC offers what works best attgat time. I really like it that Marriott has both weeks and DC points as alternatives so owners can decide what works best for them.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 9, 2022)

Is the "free enrollment" offer for developer-bought weeks still valid, or was it a limited time offer?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> Is the "free enrollment" offer for developer-bought weeks still valid, or was it a limited time offer?


I think it is still ongoing if you watch the webinar.  It does not include developer broker resales so for the most part it had to be pre 2010 for Hawaii and continental US and whatever the cut off dates may have been for properties outside of the 50 US.


----------



## rthib (Feb 9, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> I think it is still ongoing if you watch the webinar.  It does not include developer broker resales so for the most part it had to be pre 2010 for Hawaii and continental US and whatever the cut off dates may have been for properties outside of the 50 US.


This was at the bottom of the latest e-newsletter (InsiderSpotlight)

There was a link


> Attend a complimentary 30-minute webinar to learn about the benefits of enrolling your Week(s) in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Exchange Program. If you purchased your Week(s) prior to June 20, 2010, your enrollment fee may be waived.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 9, 2022)

Thank you very much @rthib & @tschwa2
When I looked online I only saw the $595 fee. My own week doesn't qualify, but I have a friend who bought developer prior to 2010. I will let her know.
Edited to add:
I found the blurb in my last newsletter. Thanks again!


----------



## l0410z (Feb 10, 2022)

If you own 1 or more weeks that are  legacy weeks you should take the course to enroll.  The first year fee is waived.  The only reason not to enroll is if you own multiple weeks and not all weeks are legacy weeks.  In this case you would still need to keep the weeks that can’t be enrolled in a separate II account paying membership fees for that.m


----------



## Dean (Feb 10, 2022)

l0410z said:


> If you own 1 or more weeks that are  legacy weeks you should take the course to enroll.  The first year fee is waived.  The only reason not to enroll is if you own multiple weeks and not all weeks are legacy weeks.  In this case you would still need to keep the weeks that can’t be enrolled in a separate II account paying membership fees for that.m


There are other reasons not to enroll based on whether the added costs are worthwhile to the individual.  However it is early to justify the yearly fee to belong if one can ditch the personal II account and even if they can't the free trading, lock off and change fees add savings quickly.


----------



## ig88d (May 27, 2022)

I recently paid interval international for 3 year membership renewal. If I enroll my week into _Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange_ program - I assume I lose the 3 year renewal (b/c it will be covered by the exchange program dues) or will I get a credit for unused interval membership time?

"These Dues currently range from $205 to $270 per owner, and you'll also enjoy a simplified fee structure so you don't have to pay separate fees for Interval International® membership, exchanges to other Marriott Vacation Club resorts or trading for Marriott Bonvoy points. Enrolled Owners will still be required to pay the annual maintenance fees due each year to their resort's owners association.  "


----------



## VacationForever (May 27, 2022)

ig88d said:


> I recently paid interval international for 3 year membership renewal. If I enroll my week into _Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange_ program - I assume I lose the 3 year renewal (b/c it will be covered by the exchange program dues) or will I get a credit for unused interval membership time?
> 
> "These Dues currently range from $205 to $270 per owner, and you'll also enjoy a simplified fee structure so you don't have to pay separate fees for Interval International® membership, exchanges to other Marriott Vacation Club resorts or trading for Marriott Bonvoy points. Enrolled Owners will still be required to pay the annual maintenance fees due each year to their resort's owners association.  "


You can call II to cancel and they will give you a refund.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2022)

ig88d said:


> I recently paid interval international for 3 year membership renewal. If I enroll my week into _Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange_ program - I assume I lose the 3 year renewal (b/c it will be covered by the exchange program dues) or will I get a credit for unused interval membership time?
> 
> "These Dues currently range from $205 to $270 per owner, and you'll also enjoy a simplified fee structure so you don't have to pay separate fees for Interval International® membership, exchanges to other Marriott Vacation Club resorts or trading for Marriott Bonvoy points. Enrolled Owners will still be required to pay the annual maintenance fees due each year to their resort's owners association.  "


You can request a pro-rated refund for the II membership fee. If you paid to upgrade to gold or platinum though, I think that is non refundable and they won't transfer it to the new account either.


----------



## DanCali (May 28, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> You can call II to cancel and they will give you a refund.



Do they give refunds for 1-year membership too?


----------



## VacationForever (May 28, 2022)

DanCali said:


> Do they give refunds for 1-year membership too?


I believe it will be pro-rated.


----------



## TravelTime (May 28, 2022)

I just had this situation happen. I have an exchange I am using in December. My membership goes through February. The rep said I can get it prorated and a partial refund. She said I must be a member through the date of my exchange and then I can cancel.


----------

